# Adjusted The Cross Slide Nuts, Wedge Type Adjustment-Learned Something



## Janderso (Feb 5, 2019)

Hello fellow Clausing fans,
My Clausing Colchester 15, came to me in very good shape. It's a 1970 English made lathe.
Two things bothered me though. The cross slide had 180 degree free play in the handle and the saddle/cross slide manual plunger pump was not working.
I got the operators manual and parts list for it. 
The cross slide nut adjustment said to, loosen the back nut, tighten the wedge in small increments, tighten up the back nut and try it out.
I started out by this method and was not making any progress. As I moved the cross slide handle in and out it was binding, I noticed the adjustment or hold down cap screw would move in and out. I backed the wedge out quite a bit, drew the back not to the front nut by bringing the cross slide toward me, then I tightened the wedge until I felt the slightest resistance, then I tightened the back cap screw.
Wow, I have .009" in play and the operation is smooth as glass.
I think it must have been out of adjustment and I had no reference to begin with.
If you have the double nut wedge type adjustment on your Clausing, this method worked for me.

The plunger for the manual oil pump for the cross slide did not work. I took it apart, replaced the o-ring and tried it again, nothing.
The oil in the apron was changed before I started working on it. There is a plug on the side of the cross slide, I took it out, pushed the plunger a couple times and suddenly I had a volume of clean oil coming out. Put the plug back in, works great.
The clutch seems to be adjusted ok, It takes 4-5 seconds to come up to 2,000 rpm with an 8" 3 jaw chuck. The manual says this is normal. Good, I did not want to adjust the clutch.
Great Lathe!
I love it


----------



## benmychree (Feb 5, 2019)

What luxury to have a cross feed nut adjustment!  I've only owned one, on a Monarch 12" toolroom lathe equipped with one.  I had to leave it behind when I sold my shop. They are a wonderful machine, this one was WW-2 vintage, it had the roller bearing taper attachment that has a range of taper about twice the typical ones, lead screw reverse with set stops on the carriage and thread stop on the cross feed and flame hardened bed and lever lock on the tailstock; the only thing about it that I did not like was that you could not use change gears for special threads.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 6, 2019)

This lathe shares many of the features you mention but it's 30 years younger than your Monarch.
The Monarch you had with a WW2 vintage must have been way ahead of it's time.​ 


----------



## malmac (Feb 23, 2019)

While I don't have a Clausing I have a Colchester Lathe. Here is a page from the supplied manual (though I upgraded the photos by photographing my own lathe to get quality images). My question is. When adjusting the backlash in the cross slide  nut (bottom of page) - what sort of screw driver is used? I am assuming it is a straight cut type.

I think my grub screw fell down the hole so it may be blocking the top of the adjusting screw.

Any advice appreciated.


Mal


----------



## Janderso (Feb 23, 2019)

Mine is different than yours, if I can remember to take a picture of it I will be able to explain how it works.
I have noticed the rear brass nut retaining screw loosens up. The backlash will creep up.
When it is properly adjusted it is smooth as silk and there is maybe .007".
All of a sudden I will have .050" backlash.
I'm getting to know the lathe by now, I know what to do immediately. Why does it loosen up you ask??????
I have no idea. But, I love this machine.
I don’t have a grub screw, I use a small standard/blade screw driver to adjust the wedge tension.


----------



## malmac (Feb 23, 2019)

Janderso said:


> Mine is different than yours, if I can remember to take a picture of it I will be able to explain how it works.
> I have noticed the rear brass nut retaining screw loosens up. The backlash will creep up.
> When it is properly adjusted it is smooth as silk and there is maybe .007".
> All of a sudden I will have .050" backlash.
> ...



Thank you for responding to my query.

So does that mean that you can adjust the side to side play (effectively the wedge to cross slide freeplay) but have no capacity to adjust the cross slide nut (that is nut to acme thread free play)?

I hope that makes sense.


Mal


----------



## Janderso (Feb 23, 2019)

Both nuts have a lock screw, If I loosen up both, turn clockwise, lock the front screw/nut then pull back-counter clockwise, they have taken the slack out. I have the wedge backed out, now I turn the wedge in until I feel the slightest resistence then lock down the back screw/nut.
Man oh man , that is a nice feel now. About .007 and makes me look good.
Does that make any sense?
I'll take some pics on Monday, my lathe is at work. I don't have a shop/home. Lost in the Cal. fires.


----------



## malmac (Feb 24, 2019)

Janderso said:


> Both nuts have a lock screw, If I loosen up both, turn clockwise, lock the front screw/nut then pull back-counter clockwise, they have taken the slack out. I have the wedge backed out, now I turn the wedge in until I feel the slightest resistence then lock down the back screw/nut.
> Man oh man , that is a nice feel now. About .007 and makes me look good.
> Does that make any sense?
> I'll take some pics on Monday, my lathe is at work. I don't have a shop/home. Lost in the Cal. fires.




Jeff

I think a picture might be worth a thousand words.

I have only had my lathe for about a year and so while I would like to reduce the backlash in the cross-slide handwheel - the lathe is still in very good order being nearly brand new (except for lots of swarf).

Thanks for taking an interest. I look forward to seeing your machine from when they made them with no corners cut on quality.


Mal


----------



## Janderso (Feb 24, 2019)

How did you add the red, "Backlash" and arrows?
Wow, that lathe is new.


----------



## malmac (Feb 24, 2019)

Janderso said:


> How did you add the red, "Backlash" and arrows?
> Wow, that lathe is new.



The short answer is - Photoshop - I suspect you have at least heard of that software program for editing photographs.

Mal


----------



## Janderso (Feb 24, 2019)

I have, I didn't know what software.
I'm afraid I am lacking in the creative arts.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 24, 2019)

Sometimes their a split nut like this. Idk if removing screw on the top of cross slide and spinning handle will allow the nut to be exposed or not? Here's a picture out of grizzly catalog


----------



## Janderso (Feb 24, 2019)

Mr. Cadillac. The Clausing version I have is a similar idea, they went around it quite a bit differently I learned the hard way, there is a proper adjustment procedure on all these lathes.
The double brass nut is a great idea but I agree with many that you do need to take it easy and dial in some backlash. Too tight would be a big mistake in the long run.
I did find this illustration that better explains the process on the Clausing Colchester 15 (1970) vintage.
It says to loosen the rear brass nut, slightly tighten the wedge (1/4 turn) tighten the rear nut and check for backlash.
I made the mistake of loosening bot nuts, lost my reference.
So I tightened the front nut, backed out the wedge  and brought the cross slide toward me (bringing the nut into the front nut) i tightened the wedge until i felt a slight drag, tightened up the rear nut and found .009" in backlash.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 24, 2019)

I was referring to malmacs question but your reference may help as well. Getting the backlash to .009 is great I think mine has .020. Luckily I have a dro all that’s needed is for it to be accurate and repeatable.


----------



## malmac (Feb 25, 2019)

Janderso said:


> Mr. Cadillac. The Clausing version I have is a similar idea, they went around it quite a bit differently I learned the hard way, there is a proper adjustment procedure on all these lathes.
> The double brass nut is a great idea but I agree with many that you do need to take it easy and dial in some backlash. Too tight would be a big mistake in the long run.
> I did find this illustration that better explains the process on the Clausing Colchester 15 (1970) vintage.
> It says to loosen the rear brass nut, slightly tighten the wedge (1/4 turn) tighten the rear nut and check for backlash.
> ...



Yes that makes sense - a picture is certainly worth a 1000 words. I will have to do some more homework.

The illustration is terrific - makes perfect sense.
Thank you for taking the time to find and post. Much appreciated.


Mal


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 25, 2019)

Agreed.  My machine isn't adjustable for screw/nut back lash.  But now I know what "wedge type" means.

There are two sources of backlash in the cross feed and compound feed screw and nut systems.  The second is backlash between the screw and the nut.  The first is end float in the feed screw.  

The end float should be adjusted first, with the feed nut run off the end of the screw if that's possible.  Then run the nut back onto the screw and if adjustable, adjust it.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 26, 2019)

Ok, here is a pic of my cross slide not adjustment.
The center allen is for the wedge.


----------



## malmac (Feb 26, 2019)

Janderso said:


> Ok, here is a pic of my cross slide not adjustment.
> The center allen is for the wedge.
> 
> 
> ...



That is very different to mine - but I can't see underneath, so I may have the same arrangement but with a slightly different fixing method. Afterall my lathe is probably a derivitive of yours.

Here is a pic of mine before it was shipped into the workshop. I had a short bed version made because I did not have room for the full length bed. So far I have not needed the longer bed, but I am sure there will come a time when it would be of use.

Thank you for posting the photos, it is all information that will be of assistance.


Mal
	

		
			
		

		
	




and below is some more Photoshop fun. We call the Lathe Wally because it is so much bigger than our previous lathe. Also the salesman we bought the lathe through was Wally - so it was all a bit of fun.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 26, 2019)

My Clausing Colchester 15 is a 1970.
Wally looks to be a 21st century Whale/Lathe.


----------



## Tim9 (Aug 30, 2019)

Here’s a video of Randy Richard modifying his crossfeed nut to the style you have been discussing. Pretty nifty stuff imo. 




Crossfeed adjustable backlash nut.


----------



## NortonDommi (Aug 30, 2019)

Speaking Colchester this Mascot went at auction last week for the equivalent of US$299.86. Somebody got a good buy!


----------



## Janderso (Aug 31, 2019)

i'll say!


----------



## john.k (Sep 1, 2019)

Looks like the gap may be missing in the Mascot..........incidentally, can't adjust a worn screw, with all the wear in one area, or it will jam somewhere else


----------



## Janderso (May 7, 2021)

I Googled something about my lathe and this thread popped up.
Hey, where is Mal?
Calling Malmac, we miss you.
Did you change your Avatar?


----------



## Paul @ PPI (Jun 7, 2021)

I would like some input on some pictures that I will post soon


----------



## Paul @ PPI (Jun 7, 2021)

Almost there


----------



## Paul @ PPI (Jun 7, 2021)

The next post will have them


----------



## Paul @ PPI (Jun 7, 2021)

This is my screw and nut combo. There wasn’t a wedge when I took it apart. Pictures show wedge with gap around it and with 1 nut turned one turn. How does this actually work? Am I meant to mill the flat face? Of the wedge?


----------

